# Help with Vizio M550VSE



## combatshaw (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a Vizio M550VSE 55" LED/LCD TV that unfortunately has quit on me. When I press the power button (on either the remote or the TV itself), the TV begins its power up process: The Vizio logo on the bottom bezel lights up dim white, the panel turns on and displays the Vizio "V" logo onscreen. After about 5 seconds, the panel powers off and the bezel logo turns off, then turns back on bright white and remains that way. Pressing the power button starts the process all over again.

I have tried unplugging the TV for various amounts of time, to include overnight, but it still does this. I also tried unplugging for 10 seconds, then plugging back in while holding the power button for 10 seconds and still nothing. 

Any thoughts, suggestions, solutions?


----------

